# Pittsburgh - All In One Workshop



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I signed up for this.  Just thought I would put the information out there.
I have been training and working with Barb for sometime and have learned so much and have been having a blast. 

_____________________________

All In One Workshop

Barb Levenson Dog Training Center

BEGINNING A NEW TREND…..An Obedience ALL-IN-ONE WORKSHOP teaching ADVANCED OBEDIENCE GAMES to puppies and young dogs

The newest trend for potential obedience prospects is to train obedience exercises as games, tricks and shaped behaviors. I start my puppies not only in Novice but also in Open and Utilty before they are even a year old. I have been using this method in my Beginning and Advanced Rally and Obedience Classes for several years.

Puppies and young dogs can learn the foundations of obedience exercises as games and tricks that are fun to play. Fly, my current partner, was retrieving a dumbbell, a drop on recall at a distance and even scent discrimination at a little over a year. The games are all positive, fun and easy to teach to your dog. Some of the planned games and tricks are:
 Novice: Offered focus (necessary for all levels), beginning attention heeling, kick back stand, beginning long sits and downs taught as games
 Open: Drop on recall games, inductive retrieve, beginning jumping foundation (teaching your dog to propel himself over a jump), stick jumping
 Utility: Scent discrimination, signal exercises, run outs for directed jumping

When: Sunday, November 24, 2013 from 9AM – 4PM (lunch is included)

Where: 140 Pennsylvania Avenue, Oakmont PA 15139

for contact information, price etc.
http://www.barblevensondogtraining.com/


----------

